# Advice from females



## exlonghorn (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a 30 year old male with low testosterone. I have been on androgel now for some time and it has helped, but my drive isn't that of a normal 30 year old. I don't masturbate, but I go through these phases where I become very horny and purchase stuff online to help our sex - make it more exciting. I buy my wife lingerie (some kinky), sex games, sexy underwear for myself, and more recently, toys (one bondage item ). Underwear really turns me on, and the thought of me being fit with a good body and sporting small trunks or a thong is sexy to me...but my wife doesn't think it's very sexy . 

Thoughts? Is the fact that I get bored easily a problem?


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe ask her what she thinks would be sexy to her...are you trying to impress yourself or your partner?

Later.


----------



## exlonghorn (Oct 14, 2011)

A little I guess. I just don't think loose boxers are sexy. I have to feel good about myself too . And the fact that I can wear something sexy and tight makes me feel good about myself. Sigh.


----------

